# Prinz William & Catherine erwarten ihr 1. Kind!



## .Engelchen. (3 Dez. 2012)

> *Kate Middleton & Prince William Expecting A Baby: Royal Couple Announce Pregnancy*
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are expecting their first baby, it was announced on Monday.
> 
> ...


*Kate Middleton & Prince William erwarten ihr 1. Kind: Das royale Pärchen verkündete die Schwangerschaft*

Am Montag wurde bekannt gegeben, dass der Herzog und seine Herzogin von Cambridge ihr erstes Kind erwarten. 

Die News wurden vom St. Jame's Palace bestätigt.

Weitere Informationen werden folgen.

*Quelle: huffingtonpost.co.uk*


----------



## .Engelchen. (3 Dez. 2012)

Nun schreibt auch die Bild:



> *London* – Prinz William und seine Frau Kate erwarten Nachwuchs. Das teilte Williams Büro Clarence House am Montag in London mit. Die 30 Jahre alte Herzogin sei am Nachmittag wegen Schwangerschaftsübelkeit in London ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden. Die Schwangerschaft sei in einem sehr frühen Stadium. Kate brauche nun Ruhe. Sie werde einige Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben. Die ganze Familie sei hoch erfreut.


----------



## Gustavs8 (3 Dez. 2012)

Na dann sind wir mal gespannt, welchen ehrenvollen Namen das Kind bekommt...


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2012)

Glückwunsch, endlich haben sie es vollbracht....


----------



## Michel-Ismael (4 Dez. 2012)

Ich finde das ganze Theater absurd und für die Beteiligten schrecklich !
Aber: von meiner Site aus von herzen alles Gute ! Möge es gelingen !


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2012)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Dez. 2012)

Wir sind Papst, wir sind Weltmeister und jetzt sind wir also schwanger...
Vielleicht sollte man das alles etwas gelassener sehen.
Den beiden auf alle Fälle alles Gute.


----------



## jduich (31 Dez. 2012)

geiles luder


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Little Prince!


----------

